
Research claims strong public service media is a good thing for democracy - chestnut-tree
http://www.ebu.ch/news/2016/08/ebu-research-shows-strong-public-service-media-contributes-to-a-healthy-democracy
======
chestnut-tree
This research is by the EBU (European Broadcasting Union).

Some interesting findings include:

\- Overall, TV and radio are the most trusted sources of news in Europe (trust
is highest in Nordic countries)

\- The written press is least trusted in Southeast Europe and the United
Kingdom

I'm from the UK and I'd agree with the general findings. The main TV and radio
broadcasters in the UK do strive for accuracy and impartiality. They fall
short at times and there is plenty of criticism levelled at them, but overall
I do believe there is a commitment for the news to be accurate and
informative.

In contrast, our national newspapers (both tabloid and broadsheet) have no
commitment to accurate reporting. Instead, we have the most vicious, self-
serving, partisan, deceitful, shrill, hysterical, nasty, racist, repulsive,
ethics and integrity-free press in the whole of Europe. It's quite baffling
that there is such a sharp contrast between TV and radio news and the
anything-goes attitude of the national press.

